# BLACKBURN BOTHA



## Ron Handgraaf (Dec 14, 2007)

Pilot's notes for this not very succesfull British reconaissance bomber / torpedo carrier. After only a very short operational career, it was used as a crew trainer.

Blackburn B.26 Botha

Also a brochure for a Yugoslavian light strike aircraft, the Soko J-20 Kraguj.

Soko J-20 Kraguj

Enjoy reading!

Ron


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 14, 2007)

Thanks Ron


----------



## Wildblue1972 (Dec 15, 2007)

Thanks Ron, I've always been fascinated about the Blackburn Botha. I know it's considered to be a real stinker of an aircraft... but that's what appeals to me! I've recently got some fantastic photos from The Imperial War Museum and a couple of lovely model kits. All that I was missing were photos of the cockpit... and now thanks to you I've got that too


----------



## brewerjerry (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi
Nice manual. Tried to print a page out for reference, but print function is locked. 
cheers
Jerry


----------

